# bewegte Tabs realisieren



## Generic1 (29. Jul 2008)

Hab mich gerade gefragt, wie man Tabs, die hochfahren, wenn man mit der Maus über ihnen ist, realisiert?
mit HTML oder geht das nur mit JavaScript bzw. PHP, wie macht man das?



			
				ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -> http://www.jforum.net/
> -> http://www.mvnforum.com/mvnforumweb/index.jsp











Ich bin auf dem Gebiet JavaEE neu hab bis jetzt nur JavaSE programmiert, vielleicht mit ein paar Überschneidungen und frage mich jetzt wie ich anfangen soll, JEE u programmieren, 
den JBoss installieren und dahin gehts oder soll ich vorher noch einiges beachten? 

HTML und CSS kenntnisse sind vorhanden, hab auch schon ein AJAX- Buch gelesen,


----------



## HLX (29. Jul 2008)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab mich gerade gefragt, wie man Tabs, die hochfahren, wenn man mit der Maus über ihnen ist, realisiert?
> mit HTML oder geht das nur mit JavaScript bzw. PHP, wie macht man das?


JavaScript oder Flash - wird Clientseitig realisiert.


----------



## Generic1 (29. Jul 2008)

kann ich das aus dem html- code irgendwie herausfinden ob das in flash oder javascript programmiert ist?


----------



## HLX (29. Jul 2008)

Mit Flash habe ich mich noch nicht näher befasst, dürfte aber sicher im Code erkennbar sein. Bei JavaScript findest du irgendwo mindestens ein <script>-Tag.


----------



## Generic1 (29. Jul 2008)

Wie kann ich am Besten mit dem JavaEE zeug anfangen, gibt es vielleicht ein Tutorium welches man empfehlen kann bzw. wie habt ihr angefangen??


----------



## ps (3. Aug 2008)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich am Besten mit dem JavaEE zeug anfangen, gibt es vielleicht ein Tutorium welches man empfehlen kann bzw. wie habt ihr angefangen??



Diese Frage ist schwer zu beantworten. Deinen Fragen nach zu Urteilen würde ich aber erstmal damit Beginnen mich ein bisschen detaillierter mit Technologien wie HTML und JS auseinanderzusetzen. Also erstmal krabbeln lernen bevor man den Marathon laufen möchte. 

JavaEE ist sehr umfangreich - ich würde sagen man lernt es am besten während man es benutzt. Bücher helfen einem natürlich. Adam Bien hat zwei deutsche Bücher zu Enterprise Architekturen und Patterns in JavaEE 5 geschrieben. Teile der Spezifikation hat man wahrscheinlich schonmal benutzt ohne darauf zu Achten. Servlets und JSP sind zB. Teil von JavaEE und zusammen mit JPA (TopLink/EclipseLink, Hibernate,etc) ein gutes Beispiel wie man sich Teile davon herauspicken kann. JavaEE ist auch nur java und keine Zauberei - oft genügt das Hinzufügen einer Bibliothek um eine JavaSE Applikation damit zu ergänzen.

Um (vernünftige) JavaEE Anwendungen zu entwickeln sollte man aber ein Verständnis für Softwarearchitekturen besitzen und diese auch anwenden können. Das liegt daran das Anwendungen welche dies nicht erfordern höchstwahrscheinlich auch kein JavaEE erfordern 

Wichtig zu verstehen ist das man hier eine Technologie benutzt welche geschaffen wurde um große, verteilte Systeme zu bauen. Und auch wenn die APIs versuchen es so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten, so kommen derartige Anwendungen immer mit einer gewissen Grundkomplexität. Man erhält dafür aber auch wahnsinnig viel Funktionalität Out-of-the-Box. Ohne eine einzige Codezeile geschrieben zu haben besitzt man einen Rahmen der bei derartigen Anwendungen oft einen Großteil der Entwicklungszeit gekostet haben. Und wer erfindet das Rad schon gerne neu.

In der neuesten Version ist JavaEE sehr viel einfacher geworden.. die Komplexität einer solchen Anwendung bleibt aber trotzdem bestehen, auch wenn sie vor dem Entwickler versteckt wird.

Spring sollte an dieser Stelle auch noch erwähnt werden - es ist als Alternative zu JavaEE 4 konzipiert und wurde damals von vielen Dankbar angenommen. Design-first war extrem wichtig, Änderungen bei falsch eingeschlagenen Wegen sehr aufwändig und kostspielig - "extreme programming" unmöglich. Viele fanden das Entwicklungsmodell von JavaEE 4 einfach zu komplex und Spring hat dies teilweise entkräftet indem es einfachere APIs und ein einfacheres Programmiermodell on-top der vorhandenen Technologien angeboten hat. 

Seit JavaEE 5 und vor allem EJB3 ist die Notwendigkeit einer Alternative nicht mehr vorhanden, das Entwicklungsmodell sehr einfach - es macht auch Spaß wenn man kein 10-köpfiges Team zur Verfügung hat 
Die Meinungen dazu gehen aber wie bei fast jeder Technologie im Java Umfeld auseinander, und alte Spring Hasen bleiben natürlich bei dem was sie können. Meine Meinung dazu ist hier glaub ich mittlerweile bekannt - und ich will den Thread nicht wieder in diese Richtung abdriften lassen ^^


----------



## Generic1 (3. Sep 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgesehen, die bewegten Tabs sind mit Flash gemacht worden,

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie schwer es ist, sich in Flash einzuarbeiten sodass man das mit den bewegten Tabs vernünftig hinbekommt,

oder ist vielleicht JavaFX die bessere Variante? mein Frontend sollte nämlich ungefähr so aussehen wie eben die oben erwähnte Seite, da mir das Design sehr gut gefällt,

Ein bisschen übertrieben find ichs ja schon, das JavaFX jetzt wieder eine andere Code- Syntax hat, würde da nicht die normale Syntax reichen!?


----------



## The_S (3. Sep 2008)

Naja, Flash ist auch eine vollständige Programmiersprache und garantiert auch nicht in einer Woche gelernt. Aber wende dich dazu besser an ein Flash-Forum.

JavaFX ist doch noch gar nicht für den normalen Endverbraucher auf dem Markt!?

Ich würde einfach JavaScript verwenden. Da findest du unzählige, kostenlose Beispiele im Web!


----------



## Guest (9. Sep 2008)

hab jetzt auch gerade nach sowas gesucht, aber nicht wirklich was in diese Richtung gefunden,

Hat jemand eine Quelle?


----------

